# Meklē produktu? >  6п3с

## JANCIS89

Vajadzētu pastūzim 6п3с lampu dabuju vecu lampinieku ar beiktu lampu
http://oldradio.onego.ru/PRIBORY/USIL/90u_2.jpg
http://oldradio.onego.ru/usil.htm

----------


## Didzis

Tas pirmais ir kinoaparāta Ukraina pastiprinātājs. Nekāds HI-END lampinieks jau nav un bez pārbūvēšanas nekādu labo skaņu jau nedabūsi. Vecajām kinofilmām jau nebija nekādu prasību pēc augšējām frekvencē. Lampu es Tev varu iedot.

----------


## JANCIS89

būtu jau labi ka iedotu tikai kā?

----------


## Mairis

> būtu jau labi ka iedotu tikai kā?


 ir viena tāda iestāde "Latvijas Pasts", kura pa attiecīgu samaksu nogāda paciņas no vienas vietas uz citu!

----------


## GuntisK

> ir viena tāda iestāde "Latvijas Pasts", kura pa attiecīgu samaksu nogāda paciņas no vienas vietas uz citu!


 Un kamēr tie pasta darbinieki vedīs, lampa būs sadauzīta. Lai gan ir viens veids kā viņa toč paliks dzīva-ņemam kasti kur liksim lampas, drusku mazāk par pusi aizpūšam ar celtniecības putām, liekam plēvi, virsū lampas, pārlokam plēvi, un atkal pa virsu putas. Tādā veidā caur EBaju daudzi sūta un viss ir ok-nekas nekur nav sasists.

----------


## GTC

> ir viena tāda iestāde "Latvijas Pasts", kura pa attiecīgu samaksu nogāda paciņas no vienas vietas uz citu!
> 
> 
>  Un kamēr tie pasta darbinieki vedīs, lampa būs sadauzīta. Lai gan ir viens veids kā viņa toč paliks dzīva-ņemam kasti kur liksim lampas, drusku mazāk par pusi aizpūšam ar celtniecības putām, liekam plēvi, virsū lampas, pārlokam plēvi, un atkal pa virsu putas. Tādā veidā caur EBaju daudzi sūta un viss ir ok-nekas nekur nav sasists.


 Tikai pēc tam izdabūt ārā, nav nakādu problēmu?

----------


## GuntisK

Nē-tur tādas kā divas pusītes sanāk. Viegli atdalīt vienu no otras.

----------


## Didzis

Lampas stāv pie manis Lielvārdē, tā kā vari braukt ciemos. Es bieži esmu Rīgā, var sarunāt randiņu. Ar pastu es gan nu točna neņemšos. Tad jau tā sūtīšana un čakarēšanās ar iepakošanu būs daudz dārgāka par pašu lampu. Nav jau nekāda ekskluzīva lampa.

----------


## JANCIS89

Jā baigais klucis ko vīlēt un pasts arī nerull  ::  ē

----------

